# my new set up



## $CREWSTONTEXU$ (May 21, 2006)

i just set up my 10G...im starting my first shrimp farm!!! 

but i couldent get my hands on eco-complete, so i bought Seachem Flourite Plant Substrate..its working fine but i cant call it b/c my tank is still cloudy from when i put it in it wus like 2hrs ago...im using a regular filter for now cus im broke at the moment...lol

im just going to experiment...and buy diffrent plants i got two today at petsmart one is a java fern and i also got 2 red ludwigas(sp?)...

ill try to post pics in a couple of days once its fully clear...thanks for looking!eace:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds like flourite alright. Hopefully you gave it a good rinse before adding it to the tank. If not you'll be waiting a while before things clear up. Extra carbon in the filter will help clear things.

Good luck on your shrimp farm. 

-John N.


----------



## oRiN999 (Apr 22, 2006)

when i first used flourite on my 10 i made mud and it took like 6 water changes in the same day to get rid of. if the water is too murky and the dust settles the first time you go to plant in the tank the dust will kick right back up


----------



## $CREWSTONTEXU$ (May 21, 2006)

thanks guys...yea i had to rinse and rinse forever..i put the gravel in a cooler and kept washing it till most the mud got out...the mud isn't really a problem right now its the friggn cloudy water...it wont go away! whats the best way to get rid of cloudy water?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Well I'm glad you rinsed it. Best way to rid the after effects of flourite cloudy is to do a large 50% waterchange, and refill very slowly. The cloudyness will go away in about 2 days. Extra carbon, and filterfloss will help too.

-John N.


----------



## $CREWSTONTEXU$ (May 21, 2006)

alright!
thanks alot...im going to try tomorrw..im also going to my LFS to see if i can find some java moss and some other nice plants...
i also wanted to know if i could add a Agassizi Cichlid or a Apistogramma Cichlid with shrimp..?i found some realy small ones and they dont seem agressive at all.they also have very nice colors to them, and the person that worked at the store said that they wernt mean at all. so it should be fine...what do u guys think?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Probably not a good idea. Aren't all cichlids simply aggressive in nature, and will pick at things at random? If you have access to ghost shrimp, test them out with them to see if they'll eat them. Maybe it would work if you had a large tank with lots of hiding places for the shrimp. I would hate to see shrimp become little expensive snacks. 

If you're getting Amano shrimp, you'll be fine since these shrimp are generally larger. But cherry shrimp will likely become snacks.

I never had the guts to keep any fish besides cories, otos, and endlers with my shrimp. They seem to co-exist well together.

-John N.


----------



## $CREWSTONTEXU$ (May 21, 2006)

yea ill try i only have ghost shrimp so ill try..ill proly get some fish tomorow.
heres a video cap of my new tank..srry for the crap quality but the pics were even worse...


----------



## $CREWSTONTEXU$ (May 21, 2006)

The Video Is Trash....
Heres A Few Pic's,Hope ya Like...

Open Cover Pic's



Various Pic's(Frontal)





German Balloon Ram


Sorry For The Poor Quality...

The Fish List Is In My Sig...I couldn't Get A Pic of SB Crab But Ill Get Later....
the tank is doing fine but the driftwood hasn't settled...thats why the rock is ontop of the piece of wood...

Comments Please...


----------



## $CREWSTONTEXU$ (May 21, 2006)

Update: Balloon Ram Now Dead... 
not sure why but it just died....


----------

